# Question for 942 owners...



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

As you all know I have issues with outdated guide info corrupting my scheduled timers. I am on my second unit from Dish and the tech guy today (aside from being rude and uninterested in my problem) said it's a sw issue and there is no fix.

Literally every day I need to turn my TV on, hit guide and jump forward in the schedule. At this point I get "you're guide data is outdated" and it will download the guide info. If I do not do this daily none of my programs get recorded, the scheduled timers page is blank.

I can't believe that everyone is having this problem. If you have suggestions I'd like to hear them. If not, can you take the time to vote on my poll.
Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

My only 942 problems (knock on wood...) are audio dropout/audio sync problems.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

4re-

This is not likely a software problem. I suspect there is an installation issue. Hopefully someone else can jump in here, but I believe there a 2 separate transponders carrying guide data. One has the extended 9 day guide and the other has a short term guide. For some reason your unit is not picking up the TP with the extended guide data.


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks!. Once I scan ahead, I get the 9 day guide but strangely enough it only lasts a day. FWIW, I am using a Dish 500 with a legacy lnb and a dish 300 switched with sw-21's (one for each tuner). 

Another thing i Noticed is in the upcoming timer schedule, there are programs there that I have never asked to be recorded in the upcomong schedule. While they have an "x" and a line through them and are not being recorded, why are they there?

Thanks for all the help.

Joe


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

4re:

I have the same setup as you except my second dish is also a 500 but with one lnb. In the past I have had the exact same problem. The advanced tech support folks told me they thought my 942 was hanging up each night during the automatic update and thus failed to complete the process and download the PG data. No PG data = no scheduled recordings. Their solution was to have me disable the automatic updates which I did. Since then no problems at all. I still get PG data refreshed and new software downloads.

With this newest software version, I tried to switch back to automatic updates, but found I would intermittently have the problems you describe come back.


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

Joe, 

I was having the same problem 4-5 times a week. I changed the default guide update setting, disabling it. I make sure i turn it off every night so it updates on its own overnight. The problem has only happened once in the past 3+ weeks. I hope this helps. 

Pete


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I had numerous audio problems but a replacement 942 appeared to fix them all.

I did have my first spontaneous reboot last night. The 942 was having problems playing recordings saying that an error 04 or 07 had occured. Another recording which did work refused to stop and the live TV refused to display. A few moments later the unit rebooted. After the restart it worked normally.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Sounds like this issue is related to the legacy LNBs and SW21s. I have 2 500's with DPP Twin and have never seen this problem.


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll try turning updates off and see what happens. Should I try buying a superdish? The dishes were left over from the previous homeowner.

I spoke with Dish again today and they were much more helpful. The lady said it's not right, took all my info and said someone would be getting back to me in 24-48hrs. The guy from yesterday should be fired.He was not concerned about the customer at all only getting me off the phone...


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Joe,
Searching back through the forum, the configuration you have with SW21's appears to have been a problem for the 942 since it came out. I would highly recommend trying to change your LNB configuration. I'm not sure what configuration to recommend, though. There are a lot of options depending on your budget, what you can get your hands on, and what satellites you need. The Dish 1000 upgrade might be the most cost effective at about $90. (Even if just for the LNBs.)


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I don't mind trying the Dish 1000 as long as I will receive all my current programming that is on 61.5 (Voom is all I know that I receive on 61.5). Actually it will be nice to get rid of the one extra dish on the side of my house  If you think it will work I'll spend the dough.


----------

